# Plants through X-ray machine?



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Are there any detrimental effects to plants/plant cutting going through the x-ray machine at the airport? I assume it would be easy enough to explain to TSA that it could get a pass, if they inspected it. But in the interest of saving time (and not confusing TSA people), was curious if there are any detrimental effects to plants getting X-ray exposure.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i have brought plants through xray machines in the past. the guys managing the machine did not comment on what it was. if they did it could have been a big problem as often you cant bring noncertified live plant material through an airport. i would check the rules regarding transport and not worry about the dose of radiation.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Why don't you just ship the plants to yourself? Seems like it would save a lot of the potential issues that could come up at the airport. (Assuming you need to bring plants somewhere)


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I bring back plants sometimes and it really has no effects when I send them through the x ray machines. I know how strong they can be but they will be fine. Just try and avoid too much dirt because that will most likely cause a search. 

If it really bothers you just ask for a hand check on the plant as long as it's not several it's usually not a problem.


----------



## Daleo (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya, airport security can be a huge pain. I wouldn't give them a reason to be suspicious. Probably best to just ship them USPS priority to your house. 

As far as your original question, they will be fine in the x-ray machine.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You can check them. Do it all the time. Don't carry on.


----------

